# Jowl Popping



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 30, 2012)

I've heard several people mention their tegus doing something called "jowl popping." Do Colombians do this?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 30, 2012)

_Yeah,.. even though they call it popping it's not something you'll actually hear. It's just them flaring and kind of puffing their neck quickly or more often then usual at you. When they stay puffed up for a bit sometimes it looks like they have something stuck in their neck.

Sometimes after Korben gets done huffing he'll still do the neck popping thing for a bit. 

The only time I've seen Natsuki do it is when he got his head stuck in a basket ball. He was none too pleased about that and showed it who's the boss afterwards lol. _


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol, how did he get his head stuck in a basketball?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 30, 2012)

_It was one of Achilles balls that he chewed a hole into,.. lol here's a sequence.







He started to walk away from it after I held it and he pulled his head out. But then he changed his mind and decided to show it he ain't no punk.






By climbing on top of, scratching and slowing walking over it, with these quick little huffs and jowl popping.











The last one use to be my screen saver because it reminded me of that day.  You can see that his neck is puffed up in the last one also._


----------



## spark678 (Jan 30, 2012)

^ lol that made me laugh. Reminds me of mine which thought he can fit into one of those paper towl rolls just because his nose can get into it.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 31, 2012)

My male Colombian huffs and pops at my female like an Argentine, but on a smaller scale.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 31, 2012)

Those pics are fantastic.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 31, 2012)

_Lol,.. he was not happy with that ball_


----------

